# scroll saw novice



## nadnerb (10 Apr 2013)

Hello to all from across the puddle!!
I would like to introduce myself as this is the first time I have seen this forum.

I am a novice woodworker on a very limited budget and have just bought a el cheapo scroll saw from LIDL. I want to see if I can make some nice things for around the house before spending much cash on a more reconised brand The problem I have is that it will only take pin head blades and I cannot find any blade clamps on e bay or amazon, anyone got any suggestions? (apart from buying a better saw), also where can I buy Flying Dutchman blades online ? I can only seem to get them in America at the moment I am using Silverline 24 tooth per inch in 9mm MDF. they work ok but for fine inside cuts they are too big.

Any help would be brilliant 
Thanks
Nadnerb


----------



## stevebuk (10 Apr 2013)

welcome to the forum, unless you can change to the pinless blades you will struggle for detail using pinned ones. You are using thick/wide blades and wont be able to make tight turns so will loose out in the end. 
You can only buy Flying Dutchman blades online from america because Mike (Flying Dutchman ) who is a member of this forum has named them as his own brand, you can buy the same blades elsewhere but not called Flying Dutchman blades , hope that makes sense..

Either change the blade holders if its possible or save for a better saw..


----------



## Gill (10 Apr 2013)

Even a cheapo saw can make a scroller happy  ! Just don't expect too much of it and you'll be pleasantly surprised by what can be accomplished.

A lot of people here extol the virtues of FD blades; there's no doubt that Mike offers a very fine customer service but don't let that put you off experimenting with other brands. Don't forget that Volkswagen and Skoda are just different badges  . You might find that brands such as Pebeco and Niqua satisfy your requirements but if your saw can't take such blades it's not the end of the world. Try some of the pinned blades from Hobbies of Dereham instead.

Whilst it might be frustrating to own a saw that has a limited ability to make pierced cuts, that's not the be-all and end-all of scroll saw work. For instance, there must be many fine works of segmentation and intarsia that have been produced without making a pierced cut. If you really _have_ to make a fine pierced cut, don't forget you can even resort to a very inexpensive hand saw!

My advice is to make the most of what is readily available to you and don't hanker after what isn't available to you. It's the craftwork you can produce that will be fulfilling, not the craftwork you dream of producing.


----------



## martinka (11 Apr 2013)

The manual for the Parkside scroll saw, assuming that's the one, shows blade clamps being fitted for pinless blades. Doesn't it come with them? They are same as one of the Draper saws
I'd bet money that the Axminster AWVFS blade clamps will also fit. My Jet JSS looks to be the same clone as the Parkside and has the same clamps.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-bl ... hfor=awvfs


----------



## kebabman (11 Apr 2013)

I was just about to post about Lidl having a scroll saw next Thursday the 18th and was it comparable to others at around the £100 mark, but it isn't on the offers page anymore! 
I was wondering whether I would use one but it seems to have gone into the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## boysie39 (11 Apr 2013)

Nadnerb , welcome to the forum ,good to see somebody else from this side of the water on the forum . There is a great group of people on here .Very helpful ,you will enjoy your time here .

I have sent you a Pm with my phone no. if you wish to contact me .


----------



## martinka (11 Apr 2013)

kebabman":2dzgt55j said:


> I was just about to post about Lidl having a scroll saw next Thursday the 18th and was it comparable to others at around the £100 mark, but it isn't on the offers page anymore!
> I was wondering whether I would use one but it seems to have gone into the Bermuda Triangle.



That's strange, I was looking at the ad about 90 minutes ago, but you are right. I wondered if it was a localised thing at first but it seems to have gone from all stores.

Martin.


----------



## johnwc812 (11 Apr 2013)

Hi
The Lidl scroll saw is still featured in their current store leaflet (which can be viewed on line)
Whether it is going to be available is another matter.
John


----------



## martinka (11 Apr 2013)

johnwc812":19togmce said:


> Hi
> The Lidl scroll saw is still featured in their current store leaflet (which can be viewed on line)
> Whether it is going to be available is another matter.
> John



I'm not seeing it here, both on the Lidl home page or for my local store, though it was there this morning. I won't get the newsletter for the 18th for a few days yet.

Martin.

edit: I see it now. The website had me running around in circles showing the online list of offers instead of the online leaflet, if you see what I mean.


----------



## powertools (11 Apr 2013)

I've been to Lidl today and outside they have a board with next weeks offers on it and the scroll saw is on it.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (12 Apr 2013)

Hi Nabnerb Welcome to the site, I had one of the cheaper saws given to me.The problem you will find will be changing the blades to universal blades,I am fortunate to own a Hegner Multicut 1 as well.
I see from your post that you are cutting MDF,please be very careful in dust protection.Welcome aboard.

Bryan


----------



## nadnerb (12 Apr 2013)

Many thanks to you all for the great advice. I have been looking at some of your work and must say it is outstanding!! 
Just had a great chat with Eugene from Carlow and I must say I am looking forward to getting to know you all
Thanks Again!!
Brendan


----------



## cragster (31 May 2013)

Hi mate, I use pegas blades from axminster in the uk, you can get pinless or pinned blades, fast postage too


----------



## nadnerb (2 Jun 2013)

Thanks Craigster I will look them up
Brendan


----------



## Chrisp (2 Jun 2013)

Hi Nadnerb,
I have an el cheepo from Aldi and have made a load of pieces on it and as everyone else has said its the blades that make the difference, I have used an upgrade from Axminster for pinless blades, I can post some pics of your interested? 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-bl ... rod863377/
regards,
Chris.


----------



## nadnerb (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Chris 
I went down the same road as you, I changed the clamps and I am using Proxxon super cut 14tpi at the moment. I have ordered some pegus blades to see what they are like. What blades do you use?
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Chrisp (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Brendan,
I'll check tomorrow, they are some REXON pinless blades that were £1 a pack being sold off from B&Q, I bought several different packs and it has transformed my cutting, I've also just changed the tension handle from underneath to on top to make operating easier.
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## Naxie (4 Jun 2013)

If you want to try some FD blades Chris, your welcome to pop in for a cuppa and pinch a few.

Kind regards,
Ed


----------



## Chrisp (4 Jun 2013)

thanks Ed,
I'll take you up on that offer, I'm in St Budeaux.
regards,
Chris.


----------

